
Ask HN: Dialogue system – books to read and some advice for Python developer - frankyy
Hello,<p>Me and my team were given financing for the project of building a system of dialogue assistant (narrow domain, non-English language, text communication). We have extensive experience with NLP from previous companies, and we have also read a lot of articles about assistants. We are still looking for some useful resources to help us design, create and test it. One of the items I found:&quot;Designing Interactive Speech Systems: From First Ideas to User Testing&quot; from 1998, I wonder if it is up to date - maybe you suggest some newer books?<p>The last question is rather a technical one - our stack is based on Python - I wonder whether to use Django or perhaps Flask (I have a bad experience with it)? Flask is certainly lighter, and probably faster, it will be easier to &quot;pack&quot; machine learning models. Django, on the other hand, gives me a lot of functionality (without additional work) which can be useful in later stages - admin panel, logging, middlewares etc. - but in my opinion Django will be &quot;overengineered&quot;for this purpose, and will be hard to &quot;pack&quot; machine learning models.
======
PaulHoule
Sounds like a fun project, I'd love to chat about it.

Many people run multiple web servers. Using Flask to run "web services" and
Django to serve up more complex applications could be a very good idea.

